# Home Made Treats



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As someone who used to make treats professionally, I don't anymore, you can substitute rice flour or oat flour for wheat if your dog has wheat issues.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I use this same basic recipe but instead of pumpkin, I put in 2 4 ounce jars of baby food. 
Never added peanut butter, might try that next time. 
Never had a dog not love them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Can this dough be used in a cookie press?


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Can this dough be used in a cookie press?


Probably not, it's kind of heavy. It is really easy to roll out. When I mixed just what it called for I didn't have to add any more liquid or flour to adjust the dough.


----------



## DeannaF (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting this recipe, Wendi! I have a batch in the oven right now. They were super easy to make and I didn't need any additional flour or liquid. I know Trixie's going to love them!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

don't forget to refrigerate or freeze them - they have no preservatives, so they will spoil if left out


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the only treat that Buddy gets. I always double the recipe because we are always handing the out to Buddy's friends. The recipe I use also says you can add 3/4 of a teaspoon of cinnamon as well.


----------



## DeannaF (Jul 24, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> don't forget to refrigerate or freeze them - they have no preservatives, so they will spoil if left out


Good advice! I read on the site that originally posted the recipe that if you bake them till they're hard, they should last about a month; she didn't refrigerate, but she lives in a very low-humidity area too. I won't risk it and will keep most of mine in the freezer/fridge. 

And Trixie DID love them--I made my second batch today while she sat whining at my feet (she doesn't even whine for hot dogs!).

ETA: I just read a tip on another site that you can add a little cinnamon, which has some health benefits for dogs and also acts as a preservative and makes the treats last a little longer.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a dog treat cookbook, "Doggie delights & kitty Cuisine"
This is my guys favorite:
1C rolled oats
1/2C wheat germ
1C unbleached flour
1/2t cinnamon
2 eggs, beaten
1/4C honey
1/4C cooking oil
1/4C milk

Mix all together, drop by spoonful onto greased cookie sheet
Bake at 350 for 15 min
Store in fridge/freezer

I usually use wheat flour rather than rice flour. I would like to figure out a substitute for the wheat germ


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for this. I am excited to try them - maybe tomorrow for the baby's 6 month b-day.


----------



## DeannaF (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy birthday to your beautiful pup!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Ah, thanks.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I make sweet potato leather frequently. Slice, dehydrate- pups enjoy! They both have good chunky poops. I wish I had tried this with Hazel before she died. I wonder if the added roughage that just passes through would have helped with her anal glands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you again for posting this recipe.
I made them today and the b-day boy LOVES them!!!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooh - definitely going to have to try this! Maybe I'll make them for the puppies for the last day of puppy class. I don't need much of an excuse to bake! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

i was thinking about making some for the last day of Max's training class!


----------

